# Babygro/ onesie help!



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Meadow has been spayed today, and I've read on the forum about using a onesie or babygro to keep them away from their stitches. This sounds a really good idea, and worth trying but I've no idea what size to get. Meadow weighs just a little under 5kg now, and I wondered if anyone has any advice to give about sizing. Thanks.

Incidentally, she is full of beans already, so I can see the next 10 days being somewhat stressful


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

go as big as you can buy...like 24 months


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly in her baby vest post spay. I bought 18-24 months. The poppers did up one side of her tail and then I folded the flaps under when she was going to the toilet. It worked really well and our vet was fine with it as long as it was baggy enough to allow air to circulate.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau had 18 - 24 months too


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you Mo and Janet for such a quick response - off to Sainsbury's to see what I can get. I'm thinking it will also help to stop Jenna our older Poo from taking too much of an interest in the stitches too.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Von said:


> Thank you Mo and Janet for such a quick response - off to Sainsbury's to see what I can get. I'm thinking it will also help to stop Jenna our older Poo from taking too much of an interest in the stitches too.



Sainsburys currently have 25% off all clothing so you should get a bargain - good luck


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Beau and Lolly look so cute!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Here's Betty in hers the day after her spay (she looks out of it I think and we'll fed up!!!). She weighed 4.85kg the morning of her spay and her vests/onesie is in 3 to 6.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

the teeny tiny Betty...so cute she does look a little out of it tho.

here is lady in hers....I cut a hole for her tail to come out.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I cut a hole for Betty's tail too. Betty wasn't herself for 5 days after being spayed, she wouldn't even chase her tennis ball so I knew she wasn't well.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

You wouldn't believe Meadow has had an op today, she's been into everything since she got home. The vet said she would be sleepy - fat chance! I managed to get her some short sleeved onesies from Asda- Sainsbury's had none the right size except sleep suits with feet in. I did consider getting a couple and cutting the feet off, but then couldn't work out how to accommodate her tail, didn't think of the obvious like cutting a hole!

Asda was very reasonable, 7 onesies for £7.50. I think they will be useful in the summer as t shirts if Meadow hasn't grown out of them width wise, won't need to fasten them, and can wet them when it is hot to help keep her cool.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad you managed to find some Mable ended up with a swimming costume thingy... Hope she has a settled night. Was Jenna more subdued after her op? x


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Awwww! Mable looks so sweet! Yes, Jenna was much more subdued when she had her op, and slept from the time we picked her up until the following morning. After that however, she was pretty much back to normal


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Meadow snoozing in her post-spay onesie, she actually slept a bit today


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So cute. Poor little puppies! Lola is booked for Monday 19th November... I am dreading it! I remember Meg my cat getting spayed, she was great but Meg is much more sensible than Lola and lay low for a few days. I just know Lola will be difficult to keep calm! My friends pup got done the other day and she chewed through her cone and pulled the stitches out, poor thing was bleeding badly and wound completely opened she had to go to the emergency animal hospital and is now all stapled up and completely depressed. Oh I'm not looking forward to it at all!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What a nightmare!! Molly is booked in for the 20th.. Day after Lola. I went last night for a pre spay chat and they discussed collar options.. Kong do a 'Kong Cloud' which to me looks like one of these inflatable pillows that people use for flights etc!! Don't know how well that would work. Think we'll be going down the onesie route. 

xxx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

I took Meadow down to the vet yesterday to check her stitches - they are intact, but she's a bit swollen around them. I was pretty sure it was due to an allergic reaction to the internal stitches, which Jenna had when she was spayed. The vet confirmed that was the cause, and told me not to worry. I also checked with the vet about using the onesie and she said it was absolutely fine, in fact a brilliant solution, so thank you to all those who suggested and helped me with the the idea. 

Meadow is STILL bouncing around everywhere, but as the days go on I'm worrying less about it. I am drawing the line when she and Jenna get into their favourite games of wrestling or tug though


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What size onsie did you get for Meadow? Kiki is being spayed on Friday and she weighs 5.6kilos? Getting nervous, especially after reading about Coco...


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

I got 18 - 24 months from Asda for Meadow, who weighed 4.95kg last week. I would think they would fit Kiki, but if you wanted something a bit bigger, I noticed that the Sainsbury's 18- 24months were more generous.

I bought the short sleeve vests because Meadow doesn't bother chewing and pulling round the armholes, unlike the sleeveless ones, where she tried to stick her head as well as her leg through! 

We have been lucky with Meadow, she was fully round from the anaesthetic by 4 pm when I picked her up, and hasn't stopped since. The hardest thing has been trying to keep her play contained. Our vet provided 3 tins of Science Plan convalescence food, and said to give her a 1/4 of a tin that evening, and another quarter if she was hungry later, and 1/2 a tin for her breakfast next morning. She was back on her own food by the following evening, scoffing like she hadn't been fed for a week. She did drink a lot for the first couple of days, and had a couple of accidents in the house, not helped by the fireworks. 

To look at her behaviour now you wouldn't know she'd had an op!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thats all so encouraging, Carley is booked for Dec. 7th, nerves already kicking in, got a couple of onsies and will put them on her a few times in the next couple of weeks just to get her used to the idea. I have taken 5 days off, hope that is enough.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Glad you managed to find some Mable ended up with a swimming costume thingy... Hope she has a settled night. Was Jenna more subdued after her op? x


She looks so small and so so so adorable in this picture!!!


----------



## rudy's mum (Oct 29, 2012)

Ok, now I may be a little daft but have never heard of the babygrow idea, but would it work for boys as well. They all look so cute in them.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

You could try putting them on upside down, so that the poppers do up on the pup's back rather than under his tail, that might work!

If anyone wants to experiment, I've got a couple of spare 18 - 24 month onesies


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Okay just a little concerned that Kiki is going to be able to get at her stitches via the back leg hole.... just reassure me that your girls didn't!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Meadow didn't bother at all once I'd cut a hole for her tail, and threaded it through, the whole onesie fitted better then. She did try to have a quick nibble when I poppered it to one side of her tail.


----------

